# So You Want To Run Helladrol: A Starting Point for New Users



## |Z| (Jan 30, 2011)

*So You Want To Run Helladrol: Answers to Frequently Asked Helladrol (Halodrol) Questions - A Starting Point for New Users*​
[size=-1]_Disclaimer: This document is not meant to replace your own research or serve as medical advice. You should use it only as a starting point to search and learn more about the compounds before you make your own decision to take them or not. Despite efforts to make this guide as useful as possible, there may be missing or incomplete information here so be sure to look for answers to your questions on the forums. 

This guide is meant to serve as a starting resource for those who want Helladrol specific answers or guidance. *It is intended to be a starting point for the research you need to do before deciding if you will take Helladrol. * The search function will provide you with a lot of questions similar to yours so search first so you are less likely to get flamed. Lastly, nothing replaces medical advice from your physician and this write up is not intended to replace that interaction either so be sure to consult your doctor.
_[/size]
------------------------------------------------------------​
*What is Helladrol (aka Halodrol, H-Drol, etc) and how is it dosed?*
Helladrol (Halodrol) is a designer steroid of Oral Turnibol. It is a methylated compound and caries the same risks as others o this type. Its chemical nomenclature is 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3,17-diol. Helladrol is often considered a milder PH/DS and users experience dry, lean gains.  

Helladrol is typically dosed between 50 and 100mgs for staring cycles. Typically, it is run for 4-6 weeks with 5 weeks being the typically suggested cycle length. Usually gains start to kick in around 2-3 weeks into the cycle so it is less beneficial to run it for only 4 weeks.  A typical first cycle could look like this: 50/50/75/75/75 (or 100) with the numbers being the daily milligram dosing for each week. 

The half-life of Helladrol is around 8 hours so the dose is usually split between morning and evening, roughly 8 hours apart. Since some cycle assist products can have effects on the AR also, some people recommend taking cycle assist four hours apart from the time you took Helladrol. Taking your dose with a meal or supplement rich in calories including healthy fats is frequently advised. 

*Who makes Helladrol?*
The original Halodrol-50 was released by Gaspari Nutrition, however it is no longer made or sold by them. Gaspari does sell a product called Halodrol Liquid Gels, but this is NOT the same as the original and is not contain the same active ingredient. Currently there are a number of clones of the original Halodrol-50 product available including  Helladrol which is found at Orbit Nutrition

*I'm almost 21, should I take this?*
No. Helladrol is intended for those 21 years and older and can have negative effects on the health of young individuals. For a full explanation, check out nni's article on why teenagers shouldn't use steroids or prohormones over here

*Are there any side effects or possible hazards?*
Yes. There is not adequate research to fully understand all possible side effects of any PH or DS. In the case of Helladrol, it is commonly believed that the side effects are milder than most other PH/DS and the major concern of most users is hepatoxicity which is a result of the methylated nature of the compound. For this reason, liver support or adequate Cycle Assist style supplementation is necessary. Shut down is less likely to occur with Helladrol but is not guaranteed to not occur. Each individual reacts differently and it is important to pay attention to your body and be prepared to make changes when necessary.

Other side effects including hair loss, acne, aggression, birth defects, headaches, high blood pressure, kidney and liver damage, etc are commonly associated with the use of PH/DS. In addition, adequate PCT is necessary to not only maintain your gains but to begin to properly return your body to normal HPTA function and testosterone production. Decreased libido can occur, but typically returns to normal after proper PCT.

It is highly recommended that cycle support supplements are used to protect your organs and maintain healthy blood pressure levels. 

*This is my first cycle, should I stack Helladrol with something else?*
Probably not. Seeing that it is your first cycle, most users will advise you to only use one mild compound to assess how your body reacts to it. You will be taking a lot of precautions to mitigate risks of taking the prohormone so don't complicate your first cycle even more. Good planning and careful dosing and precautions will help you get the most from your cycle.

*So I've decided to take Helladrol, what should I do for PCT?*
As stated in Jud's PH guide, a post cycle therapy is absolutely necessary. You should be sure to get all of your PCT supplements ready and in hand before you start the first day of your cycle. Why? If something goes wrong and you need to stop the cycle, you will need your PCT still and sooner than you originally expected.  There are two common paths, taking a SERM or taking over the counter PCT products.

Do I really need a SERM? Many users recover fine without one. Jud and a number of other users suggest a SERM with any PH/DS and while an OTC product can be used successfully, a SERM is more comprehensive way to prevent gyno. SERM stands for Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator and an example of this is Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate) which is also used to treat breast cancer. If you do decide on a SERM, you can still take a natural testosterone booster to help bring back your testosterone levels while blocking estrogen in the breast tissue. I like BioForge, personally, but there are a number of other great options out there, too. They will help resolve any libido problems if you have then, kick up your natural test production some more and if you weren't experiencing loss of libido, they will just make you feel even more a-type.

After reading all that info on SERMs it is important to remember that a number of over the counter PCT's have been used successfully by many users of Helladrol; a popular choice is to run I Force Reversitol as dosed on the bottle and PCT Assist or Post Cycle Support at 0/0/4/4/4/4. Reversitol contains natural aromatase and estrogen blockers and can help prevent the rebound which can lead to gyno. Many users have experienced great recovery from this as well as the 6-oxo/BioForge combination. No matter which path you chose for PCT, be sure to have it on hand before the start of your cyle!

In addition, as you probably have read, cortisol control can be useful during PCT. An option for this is to dose Lean Xtreme starting toward the end of your second week of PCT at 2-3 pills per day.  While this is also a fat loss supplement, it is not recommended that you start a cut during your PCT if you want to maintain your gains in size and strength. I suggest that you caloric intake the same as during your cycle but feel free to clean it up even more if you think you are still consuming too much fat for instance. 

*What are these back pumps I hear about?*
They are a painful "pump" like sensation in your lower back during exercise. Not everyone gets them, but they can be pretty painful. It is recommended to take 5-10g of taurine per day to reduce their occurrence. The pump you get from a good bicep curl for instance is similar: as blood rushes to the muscle and vasodilation occurs. However in your lower back, this is not common during typical exercise and the pressure near your spine can be very painful. Just stop, sit down and give it a few minutes for the pain to go away.

It is frequently suggested that you avoid preworkout/N.O./pump products while on cycle. They can make back pumps even worse and also you should get a much better pump from the Helladrol alone. Save the preworkout for during PCT. Creatine is fine to take while on cycle and during PCT.

*Can I consume alcohol while on Helladrol? (AKA It's my birthday/I'm going to a party/I'm an alcoholic)*
It is strongly advised that you do not consume alcohol during your cycle or PCT. Your liver and kidneys are already getting a large amount of stress from the Helladrol, so much that you are taking cycle support to help protect your liver and organs, remember? It is a terrible idea to add additional stress to these organs by consuming alcohol while on cycle and there is no way you can measure how much damage is being done on your organs so it is not worth the risk. 

*Sounds pretty dangerous, why should I take a PH?*
That is a good question that only you can answer with enough knowledge on the matter. Here are things to consider: Do the benefits outweigh the possible harm? Have you planned your cycle well enough that you are confident in making a decision that may affect your health? This guide is not intended to say that you should or shouldn't take Helladrol, its simply meant to educate you on some of the basics and common questions about it and help you understand how others mitigate the risks that are involved with PH/DS compounds. 

*If I take Helladrol am I going to get huge?*
You should know this by now, but no supplement is going to make you stronger or bigger or leaner by itself. You need to have a good diet, a well planned lifting program and be devoted to work hard in order to get anywhere. Helladrol will not do this by itself, you need to do these things on your own and Helladrol may help you meet these goals.  Nothing replaces proper diet and exercise, don't forget that!

*I'm done with my PCT, my gains were awesome, now when can I run Helladrol again?*
Relax. It's exciting to make great gains, but you need to give your body a break and let yourself continue to restore natural levels of hormone production. You should wait at least the number of weeks that your cycle and PCT took. For instance, 5 weeks on cycle, 4 of PCT means you should wait at least 9 weeks before starting another cycle of any DS/PH. 

*I want more help planning/designing my cycle, can you help me out?*

There are many people here on the forums that will gladly help you out, but it is going to be difficult to get assistance if you haven't done at least some research first. Use the search function and look in the supplement logs section and find some threads where users took Helladrol and had results similar to what you are looking for. Now do some more research, compare routines and dosing with this guide and other resources and logs and if you haven't answered your own question then come and ask. PM someone that has run Helladrol, has a log up or go ahead and post your complete cycle and PCT plans and the question that you haven't found the answer to anywhere else. 

Be sure to search, people love to flame and neg users that ask questions a simple search could have answered. don't be afraid to ask though, if you have done all your research then you will be asking informed questions!

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## oufinny (Jan 31, 2011)

Well done Z, that answers many questions that get continually asked around here.  I will be linking people to this thread for a long time I assume.


----------



## big1day (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome Read!


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2012)

Nice thread!
Just got a bottle myself and saw this thread pop up.
Might add it into my cutting cycle this summer


----------



## AznTomahawk (May 16, 2012)

A nice guide to get people in the right direction. Great job lZl.


----------



## wolverine249 (May 29, 2012)

*Job well done!*

Z,

   Great job and thanks for taking the time to research/write this thread!! Some excellent info/answers that alot of us wonder about - all in one thread!! Thanks!!


----------



## jwa (May 29, 2012)

Great read bro.


----------

